# Using Kale in place of Spinach?



## sapsygo (May 26, 2002)

Hi everyone,

I was wondering if anyone had any experience with this. We have a ton of kale in our garden at the moment, and I'm trying to think of different things to do with it. I was wondering if I could use cooked kale in place of cooked spinach in various casseroles or if that would just be weird. I'm concerned that the kale might still have a bit too much texture to work... anyone tried this?

Too bad our spinach plants didn't take off like our kale plants did! :LOL

Thanks,
Amber


----------



## surf mama (Jan 8, 2005)

I just cut the kale up into short thin strips then it tastes great in anything. We love it best in soup.


----------



## Snowy Owl (Nov 16, 2003)

I tried to replace spinach with kale in saag....it almost worked. Maybe if I had cut off more of the chewy stalks.
Kale can be cooked til tender and toasted til cruncy, Yum, yum.


----------



## cathe (Nov 17, 2002)

I use it to replace spinach a lot - the only thing is, it needs a bit more cooking or depending on how you are using it, perhaps some precooking.

We just had potato kale quiche for supper


----------



## BelovedK (Jun 7, 2005)

Yum, can i have a piece?


----------



## WendyLouWho (Apr 16, 2002)

I substitute kale for spinach quite often, does fine. My favorite thing is to blanch ita and hide it in sushi (for the kids, one of the only ways they eat leafy greens).

I love toasted Kale! I can't remember the cookbook that turned me onto that...Veggie Heaven, maybe? Yum.


----------



## cathe (Nov 17, 2002)

You can also mince kale (very fine like parsely - a food processor works well) and then freeze it. Add the frozen kale to soups.


----------



## sapsygo (May 26, 2002)

Thanks, everyone, I really appreciate it! I'm looking forward to trying some new things over the next week with it.

Thanks again,
Amber


----------

